# كاتلوج كامل للابواب



## مهندسة البناء (21 فبراير 2006)




----------



## المهندسة مي (21 فبراير 2006)

مشكورة مهندسة البناء على هذا الكتولج ... 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (22 فبراير 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذا الكتالوج المهم جدا


----------



## الدايمى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## meema (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## kash (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## archkh (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هل المجموعة المميزة الي تعبر عن ذوقك الرفيع


----------



## زيكو (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة يامهندسة البناء الرائعة على هذا الكتلوج الرائع الذي حيفيدني كثير واني اشكرك جدا وانشاء الله اتمنى لك التألق والتوفيق


----------



## ابو العينين (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرامع تمنياتنا لكى بالتوفيق


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## honey dew (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ابواب جميله فعلا


----------



## العزاوى احمد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا واتمني من الله العلي القدير التوفيق لكي


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود ونتمني المذيد من العطاء


----------



## waidy (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ننتظر المزيد شكرا لك


----------



## العزاوى احمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المراسله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمادالهيتي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*عمادالهيتي*

بارك الله لكم وساكون من المستفيدن ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود حسان (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا رب المزيد بس انا اظن ان الموضوع ده كان يتحط في قسم الديكور


----------



## كريم العاني (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة يا مهندسة بناء الابواب جميلة جدا


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرااااااااا جزيلا*

شكرا لك أختى مهندسة البناء ونطمع فى المزيد اذا كان متوفرا لديك صور للأبواب وأنواعها الأخرى.
وفقك الله والى الأمام دائما..........


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذه النماذج الجميلة


----------



## مهندس ع (9 فبراير 2007)

كتالوج رائع ومشكوره على العمل


----------



## م ن ي ر (13 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## جميل الليسي (14 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك مهندسه البناء


----------



## كلكامش (14 فبراير 2007)

تسلمين يا وردة على الابواب الحلوة


----------



## احمدصابر (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على حسن الاختيار وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

لله يعطيك العافية


----------



## LINA_NAGEB (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## freeribo (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

و شكرا على الكاتالوج


----------



## مكتشف (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور عزيزي ولك جزيل الشكر وأتمنى المزيد


----------



## أريج المحادين (19 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية مفبد كتير
:63:


----------



## en_maher (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## m_2005 (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## الناصر79 (19 فبراير 2007)

بار الله بيك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 مارس 2007)

جميلة جدا...مشكورة


----------



## هند الدغار (6 مارس 2007)

مشكوره جدا على المجهود ده انا استفد منه شخصيا


----------



## اسمر (7 مارس 2007)

ما شاءالله والف شكر


----------



## المهندس ضياء (11 مارس 2007)

شكرآ لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maxim7313 (11 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود بس من الافضل ان تكون الابواب مرسومه بواسطة الاتوكاد عشان الاستفاده منها وليس النظر اليها


----------



## ساجدة لله (13 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله خير ....*









ممكن اضافة بعض الصور للابواب تكملة للكتالوج


----------



## ساجدة لله (13 مارس 2007)

تابع:77:


----------



## dhiafadhil (13 مارس 2007)

تشكرات يا ام الهندسة ياريت تصاميم نوافذ وما يحيط بها وتشكرين


----------



## رنومة (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير الك على اهالتشكيلة الرائعة لاابواب


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا......المزيد من التقدم امنيتي الحارة


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي السبع (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## م م. الزير سالم (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكني كنت اريد قطاعات وتفصيلات توضح الفرق بين الابواب ( الجرار - الضلف - الدوار .....) ارجو الرد


----------



## salah_snz (17 مارس 2007)

thanx we bs 3ayzen anwa3 tanya men stylat tanya tmshy m3ah
ya3ny lao maslan ana 3amel 7aga hi-tech
mesh 7 tnfa3 el abwab deh 
sa7?


----------



## م. دندراوي (17 مارس 2007)

نشكرك جدا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## yousif (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## المبارز007 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (17 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير على الابواب الرائعة


----------



## رنا79 (17 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك على كل موضوعاتك الرائعة...


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (12 مايو 2007)

مشور اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Designer_DZ (14 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واعانك الله على الخير


----------



## كريم العاني (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوره كتالوك جدا جميل


----------



## ابو الدراويش (15 مايو 2007)

جميل ونرجوا الله ان يعينك لارسال اكثر


----------



## احمد منصور شحاتة (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مـاجـد (15 مايو 2007)

شيئ يفوق الروعه......شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## ابو الاولاد (16 مايو 2007)

اعمال جميلة ارجو اضافة التفاصيل


----------



## ياسر ادريس (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## architect_student (29 مايو 2007)

مرسي اويي يا مي


----------



## ربى الله (11 أغسطس 2007)

الأخت الكريمة 
أرجو التكرم بإرسال الكتالوج مرة ثانية ، حيث أن الصور لا تفتح عندى ، وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب ، حيث لمست كم كان الحضور منشرح الصدر بهذه المجموعة من الصور .
البريد هو :
eng_elbadrany2007***********


----------



## الصغيرة (11 أغسطس 2007)

للآسف الصورلم تظهر عندي


----------



## عماد حرز الله (11 أغسطس 2007)

*thank*

thank u very much


----------



## زئير المجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

أتوقع الصور راااااائعة
لكن أرجو تنزيلها على الملفات المرفقة لأتمكن من رؤيتها


----------



## الصادق عفيفى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## تركى مدنى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو الحصول على مساقط أفقية لعمارات سكنية وأبحاث عن المبانى التجارية الادارية


----------



## agms909 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (6 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you mam
good job
and good luck
for ever


----------



## مروة كمال (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا 
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## imadbabbili (14 أبريل 2009)

لا نستطيع رؤية الكاتالوج
هل يمكن إرفاقه؟


----------



## احمدمدني (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
جزاك الله خير.........................


----------



## احمدمدني (14 أبريل 2009)

احمدمدني قال:


> مشكور
> جزاك الله خير.........................


 لكن الكاتلوج لم يظهر


----------



## ali numan (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hassanzak (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## arch gate (13 مارس 2010)

الموضوع ما ظهر معاي ممكن تقولو لي السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طلال حوكان (14 مارس 2010)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnice


----------

